# Моделизм > Обсуждение моделей: Авиация >  Опрос

## Blackbird

Назовите лучшую на Ваш взгляд модель авиатехники от фирмы Звезда (вне зависимости от масштаба)

----------


## Любомирский

МиГ-21 ПФ (у них кажется ПФ), МиГ-31 + Ла-5 (в 1/48) - этот из но веньких.

----------


## Pepelatz

У них ПФМ и бис. Бис лучше. МиГ-31-й с расшивкой страшной.
Я бы ещё выделил Ил-86 в 144-м, очень достойная модель, на уровне Ревелл.

----------


## An-Z

Пе-8, Ju-88C-6

----------


## Александр II

Ла-5ФН в 48-ом. Пе-8 в 72-ом. Ил-86 в 144-ом.

-----------
Александр.

----------


## Spunkmeyer

У меня три модели от этого производителя: Messer BF109 F2(почему то оказалась в коробке другой мод-ции, G-6  :Confused: ), Ju-87 B2, и МиГ-25П. Первые две выпушены по лицензии Италэри. Видимо и отсюда деталировка кокпита. А Вообще все три модели понравились, можно работать. А вот МиГ-31 первого выпуска очень ругают, из-зи широких линий расшивки.

 По теме, друг из Москвы очень хвалит нововыпущенный Пе-8. Говорит, очень тщательно делали пресс форму, почти 2 года готовили :Smile: 
 Дойдет до нас, обязательно купим. :Tongue:

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

ИМХО, Ла-5ФН в 48, Пе-8 в 72 и Ил-86 в 144-м.

----------


## Pavel P

Лучший 1.44.

----------


## Blackbird

> Лучший 1.44.


Вот, кстати, 1.44 и Су-47 - их по-моему никто больше и не производит. По фото модель Су-47 вполне приличная

----------


## Волконовский Александр

> По фото модель Су-47 вполне приличная


У неё два главных недостатка - очень грубая расшивка и неправильный носовой конус. В модели он в форме тела вращения, а должен быть в передней части как бы сплюснут, так что с боков его заметно ребро (от кончика где-то до середины длины).

----------


## A-Макетчик

МИГ-21 , Ла-5 в 1\48.А вот Пе-8 удачей бы не назвал( и не потому что конкурент, хотя не очень то и конкурент) с документацией ребята не разобрались, да и особого старания не видно, скорее спешка.

----------


## Blackbird

> МИГ-21 , Ла-5 в 1\48.А вот Пе-8 удачей бы не назвал( и не потому что конкурент, хотя не очень то и конкурент) с документацией ребята не разобрались, да и особого старания не видно, скорее спешка.


А Вы представитель фирмы Амодел?

----------


## A-Макетчик

"Представитель" - слишком громко, просто работаю в "Амодел":)

----------


## Blackbird

> "Представитель" - слишком громко, просто работаю в "Амодел":)


Можете приоткрыть маленькую тайну? (намек на направление деятельности) :Smile:  Апофеоз масштаба 1/72 от Амодел когда-нибудь настанет? Я имею ввиду Ан-124, Ан-225 и НК-1 Спрюс Гуз Говарда Хьюза :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## A-Макетчик

Надеюсь, что настанет.Только небыстро, слишком уж "самолётики" нешуточные.Да и не их одних публика просит  :Smile:  ,а рук способных такое сделать не очень то много.

----------


## Blackbird

> Надеюсь, что настанет.Только небыстро, слишком уж "самолётики" нешуточные.Да и не их одних публика просит  ,а рук способных такое сделать не очень то много.


Я считаю, что способные руки нужны чтобы собрать высококачественную модель любого самолета :Smile:

----------


## Марат

Согласен с Вами, уважаемый Blackbird. А по поводу заезды... Мне нравится, что это наша фирма, красивое оформлене коробок. Из моделей: Су-24МР, Не-111, Ми-26.

----------

